# Throat Hit - Nicotine



## HvNDhF (5/11/18)

Hi All. 

Do t know if this has been discussed before.

I have been off sigarettes for quite some time now. Before I used to vape and every now and then take a sigarette as well.

Lately I have been experiencing head rush from certain e juices as I discussed in another threat.
And also I start getting a throat hit from the juices I always vaped, but bever experienced a throat hot like that.

First I thought that I might need a rewick, which I di, but same result. 

Vaping 3mg juices.

Could it be that I might be getting over the nicotine graving and must maybe try 0mg juices? Or is this a something else maybe?

Looking forward to the replies. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Do t know if this has been discussed before.
> 
> ...


What brand and juices are those that you are vaping? Some juices do tend to be harsh.

If it happens with more than 1 of your 3mg juices from different brands then it is possible that the nicotine strength is a touch too high for you in this case, you could go down in strength to something like 2mg or so. If you want an absolutely smooth juice with 0 throat hit at all and you *don't* require nicotine, take 0mg.

If you can do without nicotine, there's no reason why you should use juices containing nicotine and therefore 0mg will be the best option.


----------

